# 'The Departed' Oscar Winners failed to thank 'Infernal Affairs' for the script



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

'The Departed' won best film of the year at the 79th Annual Academy Awards. Tsuthfully in my opinion, it wouldn't have made it without Hong Kong blockbuster,  It wasn't that good either.

Only one person out of the billion that went up there for the speech and to receive the award bothered to thank the film for the original idea and screenplay - The inside story? THEY HAVE THE SAME PLOT. 

The other disappointing thing? The person who announced it claimed 'Infernal Affairs' to be a successful *Japanese *film. Not everything Asian in the world is Japanese, mind you.

I'm very disappointed; we deserve our credit.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe they didn't give credit where credit was due, but the movie was damn good. I never saw Infernal Affairs though, so I don't know just how much The Departed is based off it.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah that really did suck hard, I know what you mean.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

The whole thing was pretty much based off it. They editted the script where they thought it would reveal too much.



			
				Hector Kun said:
			
		

> Yeah that really did suck hard, I know what you mean.



Seriously, I don't care if they don't thank us. Japan just doesn't deserve that sort of credit.


----------



## Hibino (Feb 27, 2007)

I think 'Infernal Affairs' is chinese


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

Hibino said:


> I think 'Infernal Affairs' is chinese



Whereas Hong Kong is in China.


----------



## Hibino (Feb 27, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Whereas Hong Kong is in China.



I know I misunderstood the post, sorry


----------



## basketball88 (Feb 27, 2007)

Sakura said:


> 'The Departed' won best film of the year at the 79th Annual Academy Awards. * It wasn't that good either*.



'The Departed' was excellent, but whatever.





> Only one person out of the billion that went up there for the speech and to receive the award bothered to thank the film for the original idea and screenplay - The inside story? THEY HAVE THE SAME PLOT.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't the director Martin Scorcese thank the creators of 'Infernal Affairs'? That is huge respect to the originators, and like a billion people watch the oscars.



> The other disappointing thing? The person who announced it claimed 'Infernal Affairs' to be a successful *Japanese *film. Not everything Asian in the world is Japanese, mind you.



I agree that he should of credited it as Chinese. He wrote 'The Departed' probably over 2 years ago by now, maybe longer, and was probably quaking in his boots from nervousness, give the guy a break. 

It was not intentional disrespect to the Chinese creators.



> I'm very disappointed; we deserve our credit.



Honestly, if something this small causes you huge dissapointment... 

Why do these things always come down to race anyway... 'we'

'Infernal Affairs' got it's respect on Oscar Night, ask anyone who watched the acceptance speech of Martin Scorcese.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

Not to start any conflicts - what use is it if the Japanese were mentioned? D:


----------



## basketball88 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice, I just realized this is a Joke-Post


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

In a serious way, dude. I'm Chinese so I care. <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 27, 2007)

I would care but Infernal Affairs is really bad


----------



## Enigma Hector (Feb 27, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> I would care but Infernal Affairs is really bad



_Thats uncalled for, I LOVED IT! rawr! *evil eyes*  _


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

Leonardo DiCaprio was good in 'The Departed,' but Matt Damon kinda screwed.

@Hector Kun - Thank you. :3 tsk.


----------



## Naruko (Feb 27, 2007)

Infernal Affairs was a *brilliant* movie...the best cop/action/thriller i've ever seen in my life, period. When I watched it I prompty told everyone that I could get in earshot of to watch it, if they liked movies. 

Then I read on the internet that Scorcese had seen Infernal Affairs and decided to remake it in the US with US actors, etc etc. My heart sank and I rushed to tell the same people I'd told before to please please please see Infernal Affairs before Scorcese robs its integrity by spewing out a remake that'll no doubt be good, watchable, perhaps even win awards, but will do so solely because everything about the original was so awesome he doesn't need to do a single freaking thing to improve on it.

Not one. There is nothing he could do to make the original better, he was basically handed a pre-made Award Winning Movie Kit...just add money and stir. It makes me sick (and please keep in mind, I respect his body of work over all...this makes it worse, he can do better, he doesn't need to steal another movie). 

Perhaps i'm most insulted it was made at all. Infernal Affairs shouldve simply had a big screen publicity push and release in this country like Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, or Hero did. It was perfect as is. Tony Leung is one of the best actors in the freaking world. Look him up...critics love him. He doesn't do a bad role. No american actor is superior to him (different, but not better...). 

Anyway, Infernal Affairs shouldve been the movie on the envelopes this year at the Oscars, not The Departed.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 27, 2007)

But it's not any good...


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

My mom told me that they were going to remake it into an American film, and it seemed exciting to her, but it wasn't to me. I don't know - some awkward feeling as well.


----------



## Messor (Feb 27, 2007)

If you seperated the two films from each other (which isn't that difficult), then I don't think The Departed would get much flack. It's a shame that Scorsese didn't recieve the Oscar for his best work, but it's still a very solid film.

I also prefer Infernal Affairs but it wasn't flawless. The storyline wasn't something utterly original (even John Woo had done the essential basic storyline before). I do feel the ignorance in stating its origin country is a good example of how the US industry is really poor at dealing with foreign films.

It would be nice if the film could've got proper credit and recognition, but in fairness I think most of the people who would care have been told (any reports online or in magazines have mentioned its origin).

The academy isn't really important anyway.


----------



## Iria (Feb 27, 2007)

Not a huge Scroseeeze fan.

I haven't seen either film


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 27, 2007)

Scorsese gave thanks to Andrew Lau for the original movie.

Also sorry to say but *The departed*>>>>>>>Infernal affairs or *Mou gaan dou* to be more precise.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2007)

^ He's right Scorsese did give thanks to the original.  I think the Producer did too, but not 100% sure about that.


----------



## coriander (Feb 27, 2007)

Critics say Infernal Affairs (hongkong) was better than The Departed. but i loved The Departed (haven't seen Infernal Affairs yet because i haven't found a copy of the film). it's one of my favorite movies of the year 2006. i failed to watch the oscars. Babel didn't win for best pic? hmmm...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 27, 2007)

coriander said:


> Critics say Infernal Affairs (hongkong) was better than The Departed. but i loved The Departed (haven't seen Infernal Affairs yet because i haven't found a copy of the film). it's one of my favorite movies of the year 2006. i failed to watch the oscars. Babel didn't win for best pic? hmmm...



Critics can suck my balls.

The only good thing about Infernal affairs is that is not the usual hyperviolent Hong Kong film. It has some interest and the actors were nice but still a so so movie. 

The departed is not even one of the top 10 movies of Scorsese but its a good cop movie, well directed, well acted (Matt Damon was sometimes not brilliant but OK overall).

Characters as the one of Jack Nicholson are far more deeply and there are other new who adds what Infernal affairs lacked.

Also Infernal affairs is like 97 minutes when The departed is 151.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

You do not know about Hong Kong films, mister. 
[but thanks for the rep. :3]


----------



## Halo (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't watched the Departed yet so I can't compare it to Infernal Affairs. IA was definitely a great movie, but I do have trouble understanding the hype to it. I suppose with how awful the HK film industry has been the past few years, for a great film to finally emerge, like IA, it deserves its hype then. But is it in my top 10 HK films of all time? Heck no, I don't think even top 20. 

And I still don't think Andy Lau is that great of an actor. He does his job, but I can't say his performances are memorable. However, the rest of the IA crew did a fine job...okay NOT Kelly Chen, she's a piece of wood, but her role was meaningless, so forget her. Its been a few years since I've watched IA though so my assessment could be off.

I'm disappointed to hear that Matt Damon didn't perform that great either considering I thought he was a perfect choice when production began for The Departed. I saw Damon in Talented Mr. Ripley and thought he could manage his role in The Departed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 27, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> Scorsese gave thanks to Andrew Lau for the original movie.
> 
> Also sorry to say but *The departed*>>>>>>>Infernal affairs or *Mou gaan dou* to be more precise.



Hong Kong cinema >>>>>>>>>> than American fart joke racist cinema...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2007)

Sakura said:


> 'The Departed' won best film of the year at the 79th Annual Academy Awards. Tsuthfully in my opinion, it wouldn't have made it without Hong Kong blockbuster,  It wasn't that good either.
> 
> Only one person out of the billion that went up there for the speech and to receive the award bothered to thank the film for the original idea and screenplay - The inside story? THEY HAVE THE SAME PLOT.
> 
> ...


Bah you guys steal all our films for the black market. We take your films and make them into Oscar winners....IN AMERICA


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 27, 2007)

The Departed was an amazing movie.
Same with Infernal Affairs. [well, the series]

Lots of movies are take offs of other movies, and those people never get credit.
So there really isn't a point in complaining about it, unless you're going to complain about all the movies that have been ripped off in general.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 27, 2007)

hollywood sucks these days


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 27, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Lots of movies are take offs of other movies, and those people never get credit.
> So there really isn't a point in complaining about it, unless you're going to complain about all the movies that have been ripped off in general.



Please feel free to give examples of chinese cinema stealing/borrowing/licensing US stories.  

Please keep in mind China has an extraordinarily rich history and mythology.  They really don't need to borrow anything from anybody.  Where as US is all of what 300 years old and mostly founded on crimes against humanity   Who's gonna steal from who?


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 27, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> Please feel free to give examples of chinese cinema stealing/borrowing/licensing US stories.
> 
> Please keep in mind China has an extraordinarily rich history and mythology.  They really don't need to borrow anything from anybody.  Where as US is all of what 300 years old and mostly founded on crimes against humanity   Who's gonna steal from who?



No. I meant the Us stealing movies from different countries all the time.
Its not just China. They take movies from Korea, Japan, etc.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 27, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> No. I meant the Us stealing movies from different countries all the time.
> Its not just China. They take movies from Korea, Japan, etc.



ahh I see.  Well, anybody who has their work borrowed needs to be credited properly, if it's up to me


----------



## poona (Feb 27, 2007)

Infernal Affairs = FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!

無間道 YEA-AH!!!

Hollywood sucks ass, like they didn't do a bad enough job with other rip-off movies like The Grudge and The Ring.


----------



## fabio (Feb 27, 2007)

wow did you know brad pitt and tom cruise were supposed to play the two main roles since brad pitt was the one who bought the rights. that would have been bad ass. 



off topic -
@ hero complex muse is an amazing band
@uncanny sama hikaru is an amazing singer


----------



## shizuru (Feb 27, 2007)

we were talking about that film today and i said that its based on a japanese film... as usual the class just lold at me but i sure showed them with help to the internet...
the departed won a few bafters as well and they gave credit to 'Infernal Affairs.'


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 27, 2007)

Also how many times the best adapted script winners gave thanks to the original work???

Sometimes, if they feel it.

Sakura: I like Hong Kong cinema and Infernal affair is a so so example of it.


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 27, 2007)

Who cares about Hollywood wankfests?

(And when Asian nations have their own wankfests, I'll make similar statements towards them.)


----------



## Sakura (Feb 28, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> Hong Kong cinema >>>>>>>>>> than American fart joke racist cinema...



That statement, I disagree with. 

Not all American films are cheapass. In fact, the majority is very worth watching.


----------



## fabio (Feb 28, 2007)

i think i'm going to watch this movie over b/c its fucking amazing


"maybe... maybe not... maybe fuck yourself!" how hardcore is that


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 28, 2007)

Sakura said:


> That statement, I disagree with.
> 
> Not all American films are cheapass. In fact, the majority is very worth watching.



nowadays american films are very cheapass. 

Azn has inspired too much.

I would say the minority is the worth watching.

If you look at the screenplay Oscar nominated for the last years you can see they are mostly independent films, foreign language or Pixar ones. Very few comes from the big studios.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

Japanese film?!

THOSE SONs OF A --


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 28, 2007)

I need to get to the video store. I haven't seen a movie in a ages.


----------



## coriander (Feb 28, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> The departed is not even one of the top 10 movies of Scorsese but its a good cop movie, well directed, well acted (Matt Damon was sometimes not brilliant but OK overall).



yes.. but The Departed is Scorses first Oscar award for best director, right?

I loved The Departed's script. It was so witty and funny and Jack Nicholson was just amazing there.. Yes it was a very good cop film..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 28, 2007)

coriander said:


> yes.. but The Departed is Scorses first Oscar award for best director, right?
> 
> I loved The Departed's script. It was so witty and funny and Jack Nicholson was just amazing there.. Yes it was a very good cop film..



yeah, that is the wtf thing about it.

The departed is just a normal (good) movie of his career. I can tell at least right now that Mean Streets, Alice doesn't live here anymore, Raging Bull, Taxi driver, New York New York, The colour of money, Goodfellas, The age of innocence, Gangs of New York and The aviator are better movies than The departed (I repeat its a good movie anyways). And that of those I can remember just now.

He could have win perfectly more than 20 years ago.


----------



## coriander (Feb 28, 2007)

^ well he must have had tough competition during his past nominations..  at least now he's not among the great directors who hasn't won an academy award..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 28, 2007)

coriander said:


> ^ well he must have had tough competition during his past nominations..  at least now he's not among the great directors who hasn't won an academy award..



I searched his other nominations as director.




> Winner:
> Million Dollar Baby (2004) - Clint Eastwood
> 
> Other Nominees:
> ...



Eastwood was deserved.



> Winner:
> Pianist, The (2002) - Roman Polanski
> 
> 
> ...



Polanski was deserved.



> Winner:
> Dances with Wolves (1990) - Kevin Costner
> 
> Other Nominees:
> ...



He or Coppola could have won perfectly.



> Winner:
> Rain Man (1988) - Barry Levinson (I)
> 
> Other Nominees:
> ...



He could have won here too.



> Winner:
> Ordinary People (1980) - Robert Redford (I)
> 
> Other Nominees:
> ...



He or Lynch could have won perfectly.

And he wasn't even nominee for Taxi driver and others.


----------



## coriander (Feb 28, 2007)

wow.. i didn't know David Lynch got nomintaed for The Elephant Man.. 
also, i agree with Coppola in Godfather III and Scorsese in Goodfellas more deserving than Costner..


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 28, 2007)

Gangs of New York. I forgot I saw some of that movie. It's the only Scorsese film I've ever watched. I need to see more movies.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 28, 2007)

coriander said:


> wow.. i didn't know David Lynch got nomintaed for The Elephant Man..
> also, i agree with Coppola and Scorsese in Goodfellas more deserving than Costner..




Those fuckers didn't aired Inland Empire in ma town. 

*searches in the internets for illegal downloading*


----------



## coriander (Feb 28, 2007)

^ haven't seen Inland Empire too..  David Lynch is a well-rounded natural artist with an imagination that's definitely outside the ordinary..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2007)

isn't the reason scorcese never won before bc he was a communist, or some kind of blacklisted or something ?


----------



## coriander (Feb 28, 2007)

^didn't know that...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 28, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> isn't the reason scorcese never won before bc he was a communist, or some kind of blacklisted or something ?



The academy usually don't consider that kind of things. They awarded Polanski who couldn't even enter the USA for being a pedo.

And Hattie McDaniel (that fat black woman in Gone with the wind) won best supporting actress in 1939!!!!!!!!!!! Black people could even sit in the same place than whiteys those ages.

They sumtimes made the easiest and politically correct choices but they are very advanced in some other stuff.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Japanese film?!
> 
> THOSE SONs OF A --



Thanks. :3

Seriously.


----------



## molten (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't know whether to laugh or give an expression; o.O


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2007)

Stop rep whoring, then you can give an expression.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 1, 2007)

^ jail bait u say? i often bite


----------



## fabio (Mar 1, 2007)

k, so i tried watching internal affairs last night, and umm i didn't like it. i'm asian so don't think i'm like racist or anything but uh i coulden't tell the difference, but if i were to cast my own people for roles in the internal affairs/departed i would cast

tony jaa - matt damons role ( who woulden't want to see him as a bad guy)
jet li - leo's role (yeah bad ass)
bruce lee - jack nicholson's role (the dragon as a mobb boss F yeah)
mr myagi - undercover cop boss (amazing)
jackie chan - mark wahlberg role


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 1, 2007)

^ wow u r mad racist, there's always the self racist.  If i understand right andy lau and tony leung (?) are in internal affairs, and they are excellent actors.  Maybe you aren't chinese so you can't comment


----------



## fabio (Mar 1, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ wow u r mad racist, there's always the self racist.  If i understand right andy lau and tony leung (?) are in internal affairs, and they are excellent actors.  Maybe you aren't chinese so you can't comment




hehe, but come on with an all star cast like that it'd be freakin' deadly


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 1, 2007)

Jeromes2k said:


> hehe, but come on with an all star cast like that it'd be freakin' deadly



deadly with stink, bruce lee is dead buddy, and jackie chan isn't famous for his acting skills...


----------



## fabio (Mar 1, 2007)

hahahaha can you imagine internal affairs as a martial arts movie


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Mar 2, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Whereas Hong Kong is in China.



I lol'd hard XD


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2007)

I love Infernal Affairs. I have all 3 movies and to me there the best Trio set out there. The story is so well made and the actors do such a great job. I have not seen The Departed and nor do i want to. But from what i have seen of the trailer it looks to be almost scene for scene from the first Infernal Affairs movie. I have heared there are some changed cause The Departed is not going to be a 3 part movie.


----------



## JayG (Mar 4, 2007)

Lazt said:


> Maybe they didn't give credit where credit was due, but the movie was damn good. I never saw Infernal Affairs though, so I don't know just how much The Departed is based off it.



Let me put it this way, it didn't take 10 minutes of the Departed for me to figure out it was going to be a rip off of Infernal Affairs.

The wording were changed, the places were changed, the characters tweaked, but the circumstances were the same for all major plot points.

And it has been over a year since I last watched Infernal Affairs.


----------



## tinlunlau (Mar 4, 2007)

William Monohan (the scriptwriter of "The Departed") gave props to Felix Chong and Alan Mak on his acceptance speech for writing the original screenplay of "Infernal Affairs".


----------

